# La Scala dress code



## Grosse Fugue

Next month I will be seeing Il Barbiere di Siviglia at La Scala. It will be the second night of the run and my seats are fairly high up in the auditorium. I assume black tie is not required but I just wanted to make sure. I don't want to be too over or underdressed. Also Milan in July will obviously be a bit warm to say the least.Any thoughts?


----------



## Herkku

This is from La Scala's own web site:

"Gentlemen are advised to wear black tie for premieres and are in any case always advised to wear a jacket and tie. The Theatre recommends items of clothing which comply with a proper theatre decorum for all performances."


----------



## sospiro

Grosse Fugue said:


> Next month I will be seeing Il Barbiere di Siviglia at La Scala...


I envy you so much. I have the CD of JDF's Barbiere & both DVDs & they're all great.

Just hope the strike is over.


----------



## jhar26

Herkku said:


> This is from La Scala's own web site:
> 
> "Gentlemen are advised to wear black tie for premieres and are in any case always advised to wear a jacket and tie. The Theatre recommends items of clothing which comply with a proper theatre decorum for all performances."


And then some wonder why opera and classical music are considered art forms for stuffed shirts and snobs who are only interested in showing of their clothes and jewelry.  I wouldn't want to show this to some of the classical music naysayers because they would say, "well, what did I tell ya?"


----------



## mamascarlatti

jhar26 said:


> And then some wonder why opera and classical music are considered art forms for stuffed shirts and snobs who are only interested in showing of their clothes and jewelry.  I wouldn't want to show this to some of the classical music naysayers because they would say, "well, what did I tell ya?"


I think it's more of a Milanese thing, I lived there for some time and to say that they are interested in clothes and in "fare la bella figura" is an understatement.

I don't recall getting dressed up to go to ROH and certainly not ENO.


----------



## jhar26

mamascarlatti said:


> I think it's more of a Milanese thing, I lived there for some time and to say that they are interested in clothes and in "fare la bella figura" is an understatement.
> 
> I don't recall getting dressed up to go to ROH and certainly not ENO.


I've never dressed up for any concert or visit to the opera house either. I don't think there's any severe dress code for the Met either, except maybe for season openings or special gala performances.


----------



## Grosse Fugue

sospiro said:


> I envy you so much. I have the CD of JDF's Barbiere & both DVDs & they're all great.
> 
> Just hope the strike is over.


Don't remind me about the strike.
As for the clothes thing, this is Milan we're talking about.


----------



## Herkku

I don't think the clothing needs to be severely formal, but certainly jeans and a t-shirt will stand out. I have been there just once (La Boheme with not-so-young-anymore Freni) almost twenty years ago, but what I remember best is that two elderly ladies beside me were following the libretto with the help of an electric torch which kept distracting me throughout the whole opera...


----------

